# PS/2 and USB Mouse

## Xptos

I am doing an install on a laptop.  About 90% of the time, I use a USB mouse, but occasionally I want to use the ps/2 trackpad.  Is there an easy way to get both GPM and X to use both mouse devices at the same time?

----------

## chh

 *Xptos wrote:*   

> I am doing an install on a laptop.  About 90% of the time, I use a USB mouse, but occasionally I want to use the ps/2 trackpad.  Is there an easy way to get both GPM and X to use both mouse devices at the same time?

 

Well, I cannot help you personally, but i remember that the topic of 2 mice or, like in your case, a mouse and a touchpad was covered in the suse mailing list, I fear it is the german one. But perhaps the same topic came up in the english list, too.

You can find the archives at lists2.suse.com. Or search via google. 

Greetings Chris

----------

## huw

Easy!

You need this section on your XF86config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore"  

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Then sections for both your pointers - probably similar to these:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"                                                        

       Identifier  "Mouse1"                                                 

       Driver      "mouse"                                                  

       Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"                                    

       Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"                                        

       Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

 
```

These are mine for a USB M$ mouse and the trackpad on my laptop.

----------

